# Salma Hayek - schöne Bluse! - 5x



## Muli (7 Mai 2006)

​


----------



## Driver (9 Mai 2006)

die bluse gefällt mir außerordentlich gut


----------



## oOoTHE DUDEoOo (31 Mai 2006)

Lechz, Sabber!
Herrlich!
Danke für die Tüten!


----------



## baschli (31 Mai 2006)

hammer oberweite!


----------



## gökdeniz (1 Juni 2006)

danke für die bilder


----------



## Hubbe (23 Dez. 2009)

Schöne Bluse,klasse BH. Hubbe


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2009)

Nette Pics von Salma :thx: dir


----------



## walme (1 Jan. 2010)

:thx: *Muli* bin ein fan von 'transpartenten'  Blusen


----------

